# what do you shower with



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i can only get a good lather going with a pouf so its pouf for me but those things tear too easy


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I crocheted myself a soap saver (for bar soap) out of cotton yarn and I use that.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

what's a pouf? I use a washcloth or sponge.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

this is a pouf








but mine is manly 'cause it has GI Joes all over it!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a black one. It's goth.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nothing for me


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

hands

everything else pisses me off and seems kind of dirty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hands as well


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A bar of soap is quite enough for me as I'm a man. :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hands using a bar of soap.


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

nubly said:


> this is a pouf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, the online translator I used told me a pouf is a gay man, so I really was "Huh ?" when I read that option :lol

- Thom


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I shower with one of those pouf things. I don't feel clean until i have scoured my whole body with it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nothing


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

um a bar of soap..coast soap. I didn't know if that was nothing or other so I chose other. :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just soap would be nothing. i hope everyone uses some type of soap to shower with


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pouf.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a purple pouf. And body wash that smells like mango.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

nubly said:


> this is a pouf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no... I thought that was a loufa... so I voted loufa... but I guess I shower with a pouf.. I thought a pouf was something you rested your feet on,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Soap, and acne face cleanser from the drugstore, the one with the beads to lightly sandpaper my face. It does wonders by getting rid of dead skin and letting it breathe. 

I will use a washcloth once in a blue moon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nubly, you'll have to post a picture of the G.I. Joe pouf. I don't know how they can get a drawing of Duke and the gang on those thin threads of plastic nylon :con


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

My boyfriend. And a pouf.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

None of the above.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

A pouf usually.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

nothing


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

a bar of soap for my body and liquid soap for my hair.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pariahgirl said:


> I have a purple pouf. And body wash that smells like mango.


mmm mango. i wish all women use scented bath soap...thingies


tainted_ said:


> Oh no... I thought that was a loufa... so I voted loufa... but I guess I shower with a pouf.. I thought a pouf was something you rested your feet on,


no worries. i used to think a loufa was for feet


millenniumman75 said:


> Nubly, you'll have to post a picture of the G.I. Joe pouf. I don't know how they can get a drawing of Duke and the gang on those thin threads of plastic nylon :con


lol no i was kidding about that


WhiteRaven said:


> My boyfriend. And a pouf.


best. post. ever.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I use a luffa or pouf. Yea i'm a guy. I like to be clean. I need to buy one soon because I havnt had one in a while.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Pouf, always.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

pouf. They're great.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

A pouf. A pink one.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dreamcatcher said:


> A pouf. A pink one.


Me too!


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Geez your all making me want to get a pouf


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nothing.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sheesh. I keep reading this topic as "_Who_ do you shower with?"

And, uh.....well nm.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I have one of those pouf things(never knew there was a name for those) hanging on the towel rack in my shower (which also holds the shampoos)...but I never use it.
so I don't shower with anything.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone needs to invent stonger poufs.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Nothing. I have my hands.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Just my hands to wash my body


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I usually use soap and water. Then I put some Radox on and wash it off.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

My girlfriend


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hands


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your mom.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I use more than one.....so I put other....

Body: pouf
Legs: luffa
Sensitive areas *ahem*: hand

Sad no option for multiple options.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

First time i've heard of this "pouf" thing.

I use these:










In bright pink ofc.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Loufa/Pouf. Sometimes exfo gloves.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

A smile on my face


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I first read the title, I thought it said WHO do you shower with? LOL :lol

It's just me and some shower gel.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm surprised so many people use a pouf. Doesn't it get crowded in there with the two of you?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

nubly said:


> Someone needs to invent stonger poufs.


lol yes I'm with you on that


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> First time i've heard of this "pouf" thing.
> 
> I use these:
> 
> ...


that's a pouf


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Do you really need anything? Unless you have dirt all over your skin or something...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

A pouf. I don't understand how people can feel clean after using their hands.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Nothing. But i do use my nails and scratch the dead skin off like crazy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LolaSummers said:


> Nothing. But i do use my nails and scratch the dead skin off like crazy.


There are more effecting ways to exfoliate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just axe body wash and a bar of soap, yes both.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

A rubber duckie! :boogie

...I wish I had a rubber duckie...because it'd be the one...that makes bath time lots of fun!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LolaSummers said:


> @AussiePea it's cheaper.


A whole $3

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Earth-Therapeutics-Exfoliating-Hydro-Gloves-White-1-Pair/24815180


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone realise this thread is from 2008? 

Bump


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nothing, I don't shower.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I read this as "who do you shower with". Them feels.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> A pouf. I don't understand how people can feel clean after using their hands.


For me a pouf is absolutely uncomfortable. It's not washing at all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I use one of those shower poufs. When me and my girlfriend take a shower together, we usually wash each other by hand.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing. I only use shampoo now.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, I shower with a nice young pouf...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm surprised by the poll. I thought sponges were common. I must be old school. Also has anyone noticed that the results don't match up with the names.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I use a brush.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sponge :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There are these coloured washing nets that are common in West Africa that I've used since I was a kid. Poufs are nice & soft but I never feel clean after using one for that very reason, the nets give you a good scrub


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my gf


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

My hands with some Bodyshop shea shower cream and herbal essence rosehip shampoo which smells divine!


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Luffa I think is the name of what I use.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Pouf pouf


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I shower with my hands.


----------

